# Color Matching A Specific Color



## QuietHill Crafts (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm turning a pen for a guitar player friend of mine. He's got an older Fender with the Mint Green pick guard and KOA wood. I'd like to get my hands on a blank that matches the color of the pick guard. 

I'm new to this, so forgive me if this is an easy question, can I get a resin casting using a specific color code (ie. Dupont 2876L)?

Or does anyone do this for the community? 

http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa223/cnherrick/Green Guard Strat/bodyfacegreen2.jpg


----------



## magpens (Jul 23, 2015)

I saw some on Smittyspenworks.com. 

Here's a link or two (not sure if the color is right, but looks close to mint to me) :

Smitty's Pen Works. JD Alumilite Pen Blanks

Smitty's Pen Works. JD Alumilite Pen Blanks

Oh, I just looked at the picture of the guitar ... not the same green at all.


----------



## D.Oliver (Jul 23, 2015)

I have had Jonathon Brooks (Brooks803) make me custom blanks and everytime he has nailed the colors. Contact him. You won't be disappointed*.



*Unless you're looking for the chairman of the Biggest and Best Summer Extravaganza Contest. That person can be found here and here.


----------

